# Những lợi ích của gối cao su thiên nhiên



## Serena (22/2/19)

*Chiếc gối là vật dụng không thể thiếu trong phòng ngủ của chúng ta, việc sử dụng gối phù hợp với người dùng sẽ giúp hạn chế được các bệnh về cột sống cổ, vai gáy,…*

Hiện nay thị trường gối phát triển khá đa dạng với nhiều dòng sản phẩm: gối cao su non, gối cao su thiên nhiên, gối thảo dược, gối nước, gối long vũ,… Mỗi loại đều có những lợi ích riêng của mình. Hôm nay chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu về Những Lợi Ích Của Gối Cao Su Thiên Nhiên – một nguyên liệu rất đỗi quen thuộc với người Việt chúng ta nhé!

*1. Hỗ trợ xương khớp:*
Với đặc tính đàn hồi cao và vững chắc của cao su thiên nhiên, gối cao su có tác dụng nâng đỡ đốt sống cổ và đầu theo mọi hướng và hỗ trợ hoàn hảo cho hệ thống xương và dây chằn, giúp bạn hạn chế được những vấn đề về đốt sống cổ, đau vai gáy, thoái hóa đốt sống cổ, đau đầu, ngáy ngủ…

_




Gối cao su thiên nhiên giúp nâng đỡ hoàn hảo_​
*2. Độ bền cao:*
Giữ nguyên được những đặc trưng của cao su thiên nhiên, gối cao su cũng có độ bền cao không kém nệm cao su thiên nhiên, tính năng đàn hồi linh hoạt của chất liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên, cùng 2 mặt lỗ tròn tạo sự vững chắc của liên kết khi bạn gấp lại mà không sợ bị xé và rách mép. Sử dụng gối này sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm được lượng chi phí đáng kể từ việc thay mới gối nằm cho gia đình mỗi năm.

*3. Thân thiện môi trường và an toàn sức khỏe người sử dụng:*
Được làm từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên nên đặc biệt an toàn cho da, gối không gây dị ứng khi bạn tiếp xúc trực tiếp. Đồng thời, gối cao su có mật độ tế bào rất dày đặc, do đó nó giữ được hình dáng và tính mềm mại nhiều hơn tất cả các loại gối thông thường. Chính đặc điểm này giúp cho giấc ngủ suốt đêm của bạn không bao giờ bị gián đoạn.

*4. Tính kháng khuẩn cao:*
Gối cao su có khả năng kháng khuẩn và kháng bụi bẩn. Trên chiếc gối không có môi trường nào có lợi cho sự phát triển của các ký sinh trùng hoặc các chất gây dị ứng thông thường khác. Điều này làm cho nó trở thành lý tưởng cho những người bị dị ứng. Những người nhạy cảm với mùi hóa học nên chọn gối cao su tự nhiên thay vì cao su tổng hợp.

_




Gối cao su thiên nhiên TATANA độ kháng khuẩn cao và áo nệm với công nghệ vải 4D Spacer độc đáo_​
*5. Làm sạch dễ dàng:*
Vì cao su tự nhiên đã là một vật liệu sạch và không thấm nước nên việc chăm sóc nó rất dễ dàng. Sản phẩm gối cao su không cần phải làm sạch thường xuyên, nhưng khi cần vệ sinh, không nên ngâm nó trong nước. Gối cao su nên được giặt nhanh bằng xà phòng và nước trước khi sấy bằng gió cho khô hoàn toàn. Không sử dụng cho đến khi chắc chắn gối hoàn toàn khô.

Là một trong các yếu tố quan trọng ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của chúng ta, do đó bạn hãy tìm hiểu và cân nhắc thật kỹ khi chọn mua gối nằm nhé. Qua những thông tin trên thì gối cao su thiên nhiên là một lựa chọn không tồi, đặc biệt phù hợp cho người lớn tuổi. Bạn cần hỗ trợ hoặc tư vấn thêm hãy liên hệ với Tatana ngay nhé!


*TATANA*​


----------

